# Serial Number And Date Code Information



## rustjunkie

Non-discussion thread for information and links for serial number and date code information for bicycles and parts.
If you like a post please give a "thumbs up".
Send suggestions, questions, comments, or corrections to OP (original poster) or a moderator.

Would be great if anyone would like to make a chart for a manufacturer/time period that doesn't have one.


Cleveland Welding:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cleveland-welding-s-n-project.2705/

Huffman:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/huffman-serial-number-project.1162/

Iver Johnson:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/i...gathering-place-for-dating-ij-bicycles.37533/

Murray:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/murray-serial-number-project.7014/






Schwinn:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-serial-number-reference.63993/


----------



## rustjunkie

Morrow Coaster Brake Hub:

Letter and number note the year and quarter of production.
Example: I 3 = produced 1939 July-September

Note: many hubs are marked 36-13, this is not the date code, it notes the # spoke holes and size.  

A - 1931
B - 1932
C - 1933
D - 1934
E - 1935
F - 1936
G - 1937
H - 1938
I - 1939
J - 1940
K - 1941
L - 1942
M - 1943
N - 1944
O - 1945
P - 1946
Q - 1947
R - 1948
S - 1949
T - 1950


----------



## cyclingday

Musselman Coaster Brake Hub Part Numbers and Date Code.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster

This is great. Thanks Scott for putting this info out there. Rob.


----------



## the tinker

*Monark serial numbers*

Copied from : Newsletter by John Polizzi.

3600 or under- 1934
3601 to 8100 - 35
8101 to 9126 - 36
9127 to 11019 - 37
11020 to 30000 - ??
30001 to 46001 - 38 
46001 to 62000 - 39
62001 to 79000 - 40
79001 to 100761 - 41
100762 to 112911 - 42 
112911 to 118000  ??

Prior to 1941 the number was punched very deep under crank housing.

Beginning in 1946 the number was on a plate in the same location.

118106 to 286500 - 1946
286521 to 429919 - 47
429920 to 539000 - 48
539001 to 737063 - 49
737064 to 827982 - 50 
827983 to 950701 - 51
950702 to 1387335 - 52
1387524 to 1762369 -53
1762370 to 1911106 - 54

 1946 and 47 horn button was on left side of tank.
1948-49-and 50 horn button was on right side of tank.
1951-52-53-54 button was moved to top right of tank.[ smaller button, about 1/4 "]

1946 to 1949 the pedestal light was used.
1950 the train light was introduced. 
Beginning in 1953 Monark switched to a single horizontal spring fork.


----------



## rustjunkie

*Westfield Columbia G519 Military Frame Numbers*

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/westfield-columbia-g519-frame-numbers.101109/#post-698608


----------



## rustjunkie

Date codes on tires:




http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/goodyear-white-wall-g3-airwheel-tires.91491/

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/how-do-you-read-tire-date-codes.77950/


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Bump for a great thread!  Not sure why it is hidden away in bicycle restoration tips!  Maybe it would be a better sticky in the General section?  Mods?  @rustjunkie @Dave Stromberger

It would be also great if someone could add Westfield Columbia prewar serial numbers to this thread.  @MrColumbia

Kind thanks,  Brant


----------



## SilverBullet08

Any Rollfast information?


----------

